# Anthrocon 2012 bumped up a week . . . for NHL draft?



## GreenReaper (Aug 6, 2011)

Anthrocon just changed its dates. I have one theory on why that might be. What's your thoughts?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2011)

Apocalypse happening next year. Furries want their yiff on.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 6, 2011)

Um...so? I mean if it's true then AC gained 100 rooms, which is good for the con, and it's a summer con, so it's not like it's during a holiday and it seems they are giving a shit ton of notice.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 6, 2011)

My thoughts are did this really need a thread? At least it isn't being pushed back to July. That said if you want to know why ask them.


----------



## Ben (Aug 6, 2011)

I imagine this might actually complicate things for teenagers who are still in school/are graduating in mid-June. Heck, if this had happened last year, I wouldn't have been able to go to AC (Or at the least, I wouldn't have been able to show up until Friday). Honestly think it would have made sense to push it back a week, since that's what they're doing with 2013 anyway.


----------



## Aden (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh no! We're only getting 10 months' notice!


----------

